# How long will it take to really start - spotting for 4 days



## Glowstar

Hi Ladies....

I suppose none of us want to ever end up in this section but here I am :cry: I know I still have my tickers in place...suppose in some way I was holding out some hope. I am 40 years old and was TTC for 8 cycles before getting my BFP on 30th May @ 10dpo. I have 2 older children (15 & 12) with no history of MC but always knew I would be high risk.

Everything seemed to be going OK until Monday (13th) when I just had a weird feeling something was going to happen, call it intuition. I was in no pain but felt anxious and asked for a half day off work. Not long after leaving work I had a warm gush and it was watery blood in my pants...enough to soak them through but watery. I then had pinky blood for about an hour after and very slight cramps. It then stopped and since then I have had pale brown discharge and slight cramps every now and then all week. I got sent to the EAPU on Tuesday where they did a HCG blood test which came back as 15822, they said it was hopeful (I was 5+4). I went back for the 2nd set of test results today and the numbers haven't doubled they are only 19583 so they have told me it's a 50/50 chance. I have been fully preparing myself for a miscarriage all week and think I am coming to terms with it...but my body isn't :nope: I feel more pregnant day by day, the nurse said obviously because of the increasing hormones. Today I have had cramps and backache then a small gush of red blood when I went to the loo and now nothing :shrug: The cramps have stopped.
I suppose I just want this over now....I've mourned all week but the being in limbo part is really hard to take :cry:
I'm booked for a scan on Monday morning...not that I expect it to be anything but telling me what I already know...but how long will it take until my body decides :shrug:


----------



## happigail

I am experiencing the exact same thing and have all the same questions.

I am also now wishing my body would catch up with my mind. My hormone levels at 6 weeks are 465 :(

Hugs to you from someone who also really needs one x


----------



## maybebaby3

i had spotting and a lot of discharge with Dylan after having 2 MC. it all ended up fine. i hope that the outcome will be the same for you :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Maybe......it's just the not knowing and waiting that is truly awful I have hoped for a good outcome but am preparing myself for the worst :cry:

Happi - here's a hug for you :hugs: I know how you feel...it's truly awful but I know I can try again even at my age (40). :hugs:


----------



## mirage25

:hugs:I hope your outcome will be a positive one!:hugs: Stay strong and positive.

My story isn't so happy.I just went through the same thing. I started spotting on 6/9. I then only had bleeding when I whiped (sorry if its tmi). I was 7 wks so I went to the doc and they said they couldn't tell if I was just early pregnancy or threatening to miscarry. They then prooceeded to tell me to come back to the e.r. if bleeding got worse or I got severe cramps. I decided to go back to the e.r. yesterday because I did not get severe cramps or excessive bleeding, it was still only when I went to the bathroom and the bleeding had seemed to disappear yesterday morning. The trip to the e.r. actually pissed me off because everyone was wondering why I cam back in if my situation hadn't got any worse. They even said "this must be your 1st pregnancy" which it was but even if it wasn't I still would have went in to find out what was going on. After foley catheters,ultrasounds, pelvic exams, blood work, etc... It did turn out that I had a miscarriage :cry: although I did not experience any of the things I read would occur and despite the fact that severe cramps never set in or the excessive bleeding. I guess everyones experience is different.

I know exactly how you feel. The moment they told me I was threatening to miscarry the worry set in. I cried everyday because in my heart I knew what was going on even though all of the signs weren't completely there. I went to the hospital yesterday morning hopeful but really just needing closure and wanting it to all be over with.

I'm sorry to everyone going through this and who have been through this. It's a very difficult time and you all are in my thoughts and prayer!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MRS_HJO

After HCGs get above 12,000, they take 96 hours to fully double. I hope this isn't the end for you, and I am praying everything is okay for you Glow. :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

so sorry for what your going through glow :hugs: wish there was more that i could do for you x


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

I had spotting for a about 10 days during which time my hcg was rising, but very slowly. I had a scan which only showed 4+5, even though I was over 6. At this stage I knew it wasn't meant to be and even though dh kept positive, I started my grieving then. I then had the first 'gush' on the sunday and by the Tuesday it was pretty heavy. On the wed I had a scan which confirmed I was m/carrying and my hcg was falling. By the time it was actually happening physically, I had some to terms with it mentally. You are right though, the waiting and hoping is the worse.

I really hope things turn out ok for you hun. 
Much love
Kath xx


----------



## LLbean

UPDATE FROM GLOWIE

Ladies, I nearly died last night :'( I was so petrified and thankful to the nurses who fought to bring me back. It started about tea time yesterday. I went to my sisters, only a short drive away and my bleeding was managable with little pain. Not long after getting there the bleeding started and poured and poured and huge clots. Filled 4 pads and then some on 20 mins. My sister was crying worried. Luckily she lives close to a hospital. We went to a&e and didn't have to wait. Seen straight away by gynae who panicked and had to get the head registrar who decided I needed a more specialist gynae unit and would need theatre. I had so many injections, internals fluids, they had to weigh the pads underneath me to gauge loss of blood. I was then transferred by ambulance blue lights and all to another hospital. Steve followed in his car. When they got me on the ward the head consultant came to see me and things happened so fast, my heart went down to 30bpm and my BP dropped to the floor, according to Steve I stopped responding and then convulsing.
The whole ward rushed to my bed, oxygen, more fluids. I vaguely remember someone saying my name over and over. Within 30 minutes I was in theatre for a d&c. I'm now on morphine and on my 3rd bag of blood to replace what I lost. In an hour my haemoglobin went from 14 to 6. Now signed off work for another week.


----------



## MRS_HJO

My prayers are with you, Glow. Very thankful you are still with us.


----------



## gilmore85

Glow so pleased your still here with us :hugs:


----------

